# make.conf ? [erledigt]

## blice

Ich bin ja nun fast ein Jahr Gentoo-Nutzer, aber was mich wundert, ist daß mein gentoo laangsamer als Winxp oder Suse Linux läuft..

Ich nöchte mir jetzt auf ner 2.platte ein i686-kompiliertes aufbauen mit allem was man zum leben braucht, und das dann auf ne dvd pressen um in Zukunft weiteren kompilierorgien aus dem weg zu gehen - ich weiß ja noch nichtmal ob meine nextes Board amd,pentium oder 64B sein könnte, denke also daß i686 die richtige Wahl ist..

erstmal meine alte make.conf 

```

cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PKGDIR="/daten/packages"

FEATURES="buildpkg"

LINGUAS="de"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGES="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="49"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

```

und die dazugehörigen parameter

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 2400.192

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe cid xtpr

bogomips        : 4734.97

```

```

emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/daten/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl directfb dvd eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gd2 gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad mhash mikmod mmx mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png python qt quicktime readline sdl speex spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Jetzt habe ich grade gesehen daß die ganzen flags meiner aktuellen Cpu nicht berücksichtigt sind ?

müßte meine make.conf nicht eher so aussehen ? und was sind das alles für flags ? 

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -fpu -mtrr -mmx -sse -sse2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Wenn ich jetzt auf i686 kompiliere, könnte ich folgende Zeile nutzen (oder ähnlich)? Welche Flags kommen noch für ne AMD cpu dazu ?

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mmx -sse -sse2 -fpu -mtrr "

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Ich weiß, ich frag mal wieder sehr viel auf einmal, aber die geschwindigkeitsprobleme die ich im mom habe verleiten mich bald dazu, einfach ne fertigdistri zu nutzen (zb fedora) , ich will an meinem Pc nicht viel mehr als schnell und vernünftig zu surfen, dvd/filme/mp3 gucken/hören (ohne daß das bild stehenbleibt wenn ich nen fenster verschiebe), und kurze ladezeiten (8 sekunden für mozilla, 10 sek für openoffice calc erscheinen mir doch arg lang, das kenn ich schneller ) 

Achso, falls das von bedeutung sein könnte, einige cats

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus herzlich für Antworten / Hilfen / tipps, 

LG blice

```

hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  156 MB in  3.05 seconds =  51.16 MB/sec

/dev/hdc:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  128 MB in  3.01 seconds =  42.52 MB/sec

lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M266 Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]

0000:00:09.0 Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH Fritz!PCI v2.0 ISDN (rev 01)

0000:00:0b.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)

lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04b8:0005 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus Printer

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 057c:3701 AVM GmbH

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

cat /proc/dma

 4: cascade

cat /proc/fb0/vbe_info

Version:    3.0

Vendor:     NVidia Corporation

Product:    NV11 Board

OEM rev:    Chip Rev B2

OEM string: NVidia

cat /proc/ide/drivers

ide-disk version 1.18

ide-cdrom version 4.61

```

----------

## slick

 *blice wrote:*   

> ist daß mein gentoo laangsamer als Winxp oder Suse Linux läuft

 

Probiere in jedem Fall mal NPTL aus. Bringt auf aktuellen Systemen echt was.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich jetzt auf i686 kompiliere, könnte ich folgende Zeile nutzen (oder ähnlich)? Welche Flags kommen noch für ne AMD cpu dazu ? 

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

## tango

Viele gute Tipps findest du im HowTo Flying with Gentoo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231170&start=0

tango

----------

## SinoTech

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Jetzt habe ich grade gesehen daß die ganzen flags meiner aktuellen Cpu nicht berücksichtigt sind ?
> ...

 

Nein, so muss es nicht aussehen. Einige Flags werden durch "-march=prentium4" impiliziert. Du wiederholst sie also nur.

Ansonsten siehe Link von Slick ( Safe_CFlags) wenn du wissen willst welche CFlags sich für ein System lohnen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## blice

habs mal so probiert, direkt P4 will ich ja nicht machen, weil die Binarys halbwegs portierbar bleiben sollen.

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -sse -sse2 -mmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

als antwort kommt dann das.

```

Source unpacked.

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -sse -sse2 -mmx -fpic -fPIC -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c blocksort.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -sse -sse2 -mmx -fpic -fPIC -Wall -Winline -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c huffman.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option `-sse'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option `-sse2'

cc1: error: invalid option `mx'

make: *** [blocksort.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option `-sse'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: unrecognized option `-sse2'

cc1: error: invalid option `mx'

make: *** [huffman.o] Error 1

```

----------

## Tyler_Durden

 *blice wrote:*   

> habs mal so probiert, direkt P4 will ich ja nicht machen, weil die Binarys halbwegs portierbar bleiben sollen.
> 
> ```
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -sse -sse2 -mmx"
> ...

 

die letzten 3 flags müssen mit führendem "m" beginnen!

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.0.2/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html#i386-and-x86_002d64-Options

----------

## blice

Hat sich wohl erledigt, das mit dem msse mmmx msse2 etc hab ich auch gemerkt, allerdings scheint es so, daß man beim compileren für i686 diese optionen gar nicht anmachen darf, zumindest mag der compiler das nicht.. 

Besten Dank für die Mühe,

----------

